# Eagles on Camera



## Della (Jan 5, 2023)

Does anyone here follow any of the streaming nature cameras?  I've been following several eagle couples for years now.  I often get too invested, heartbreak sometimes happens, but I'm back again for another season.  Watching them grow and fledge can be very satisfying.  

The Southwest Florida pair  Harriet and M just had an eaglet hatch last night.  So cute, like a gray fuzzy space alien.  

You can watch them on YouTube or at their home site where you can get info on the couples history.  Harriet's first husband was Ozzie, of course, but he was killed on the highway  that runs between their nest and the pond they fish from. After a season of grief she met M  (for male) and he has proven to be an excellent provider and father.

Eagles


----------



## CallMeKate (Jan 5, 2023)

My husband watches a wildlife cam in Africa... and used to watch eagles, but I'm not sure which eagle cam.  Years ago when a teen, my daughter watched a wolf cam at the major wolf center and even "adopted" two of them by donation program.  It was such a positive experience for her to watch the cam and spot "her" wolves... but then they both died in a short time... no reason given, and they were relatively young, so it turned into a negative experience.  As for me... the only "wildlife" I watch once in a while is the cam at Time Square because I love NYC so much.  Sometimes I'll even catch the Naked Cowboy.


----------



## Della (Jan 5, 2023)

Oh so sorry about the little wolves.  Yes, watching nature can be very upsetting.   I've seen a mother eagle accidentally kill her eaglet when a sucker branch she was moving out of the way snapped back and hit her baby.  I've seen an egg fail to hatch and the father continue to sit on it for hours every day, months after any hope for it was left.


----------

